# Lost and Found - I goofed another one up.



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2010)

One of these days I will learn how to grow Phrags. I know "I play an expert on TV", but it is tough sometimes to "walk the walk", and not just "talk the talk". I grow in the basement of my home, over 1000 orchids tightly packed into my under lights growing space. As a result, it is difficult to see everything, and more difficult to keep track of everything. I thought one of my large flowered Phrag Inca Embers was coming into bloom, a regular and routine occurance that did not inspire me to look closer. When I finally noticed this flower yesterday, it was already too late to 'fix' it. Scrunched under a larger Phrag was this Phrag Alfredo Manrique, (kovachii x Walter Schomburg) a first bloom seedling I picked up 2 years ago from Glen Decker. When found, it was dry as a bone, because it was tucked under some leaves and was not getting adequate water. I have moved this plant to a more 'favored' spot, as it clearly has earned better real estate. Hopefully the next flower will be much better. I really think the pouch issues are due to drying out hard while in bud. I think the color is great.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful in its own way!!!  It has 2 pouches or one bilobed???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 4, 2010)

HA! Double your pleasure...

Honestly, it looks like it has real possibilities Leo.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know Leo you better send it to me and you go back to your TV!oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 4, 2010)

poor thing.... looks like it has potential though


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2010)

My, Leo -- I thought I was bad with 500+ orchids!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2010)

Better luck time but the color & potential look wonderful! :drool: :clap:
and it coulda been worse - the plant could have been at death's door.


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 4, 2010)

Clonal name 'Buns' ?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2010)

li'l frog said:


> Clonal name 'Buns' ?



You betcha! Hey Mrs Froggy, I have a present for you from our friend in Ohio; Frog Jelly. Figs, Raspberry, Orange & Ginger Jelly - better call me soon or I might be tempted to crack it open. 

The pouch is bilobed, not split, the distortion looks like the median line dried out and stopped growing at the same rate as the rest of the pouch. I really think it will straighten out in the future.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2010)

cool color!!! What size is it Leo?? Jean


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2010)

It's really nice in spite of the bum-shaped pouch! :rollhappy: I think you're right about the cause of it, but even if it turns out to be this way every time, it would certainly be unique!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Mutation! Just kidding, better luck next time; at least you're getting Pk hybrids to bloom, mine are just sitting or pushing new growths without blooming.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> cool color!!! What size is it Leo?? Jean



It is still quite cupped, but it is 11 cm natural spread horizontal. I hope the next bloom will be a lot bigger. 



SlipperFan said:


> My, Leo -- I thought I was bad with 500+ orchids!



 It is a magnificent obsession. Living alone means there's nobody around the house to talk sense into me. :evil:



Lanmark said:


> It's really nice in spite of the bum-shaped pouch! :rollhappy: ......if it turns out to be this way every time, it would certainly be unique!





NYEric said:


> Mutation! Just kidding, better luck next time; at least you're getting Pk hybrids to bloom, mine are just sitting or pushing new growths without blooming.



Now there's an idea, for creating a whole new line of orchids, all with BUM shaped pouches, what catchy name can we give them? They market peloric Cattleya as 'Splash Petals', we need a good name for this pouch style. Eric, I'll leave the naming to you. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> It is a magnificent obsession. Living alone means there's nobody around the house to talk sense into me. :evil:



My husband hasn't even attempted to do that -- he knows better.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> BUM shaped pouches, what catchy name can we give them? They market peloric Cattleya as 'Splash Petals', we need a good name for this pouch style. Eric, I'll leave the naming to you. oke:



the possiblities are boundless! :evil:


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Now there's an idea, for creating a whole new line of orchids, all with BUM shaped pouches, what catchy name can we give them? They market peloric Cattleya as 'Splash Petals', we need a good name for this pouch style. Eric, I'll leave the naming to you. oke:



li'l frog suggested 'Buns' as a cultivar name but it could also work as a 'type' name :rollhappy:

I have some suggestions, but Eric might have a more well-developed streak of evil :evil: :wink:

'Cheeks'
'Glutes'
'Patooties'
'Crackers'
'Tushies'
'Keisters'
'Hineys'
'Derrières'
'Cabooses'
:clap:


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Leo, dare I ask what IS FROG JELLY?
Lindafrog ( not Mrs. Frog)


----------



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> li'l frog suggested 'Buns' as a cultivar name but it could also work as a 'type' name :rollhappy:
> 
> I have some suggestions, but Eric might have a more well-developed streak of evil :evil: :wink:
> 
> ...



Hiney Phrags! I love it!:rollhappy:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 5, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Yeah, I can see myself calling OZ and asking for a case of those "Bubble Butt" Phrag hybrids, yeah. :evil:



lindafrog said:


> Hey Leo, dare I ask what IS FROG JELLY?
> Lindafrog ( not Mrs. Frog)



Why Frog of course oke:
*F*igs
*R*aspberry
*O*ranges
*G*inger

it is very very good.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2010)

... and the 's' at the end of frogs stands for sugar?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 6, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> ... and the 's' at the end of frogs stands for sugar?



oops, no S (i fixed it)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: Yeah, I can see myself calling OZ and asking for a case of those "Bubble Butt" Phrag hybrids, yeah.:evil:


:clap::rollhappy: or give me some of those Sweet Patooties!


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 7, 2010)

FROG jelly sounds quite appropriate. Remember, I'm still holding your fruitcake for ransom. This might be a good trade.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I knew this girl called _"Big Booty Michelle"_ once... :evil:


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I knew this girl called _"Big Booty Michelle"_ once... :evil:



"I like big butts, and I cannot lie.... oke:

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 8, 2010)

luvsorchids said:


> "I like big butts, and I cannot lie.... oke:
> 
> Susan



:rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 19, 2010)

All things frog are intrinsically good. The Frog Jam is excellent. We finally swapped our food treats, and Leo's opinion was correct. The frog jam (fig,raspberry,orange, ginger) won't last long!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 19, 2010)

li'l frog said:


> All things frog are intrinsically good. The Frog Jam is excellent. We finally swapped our food treats, and Leo's opinion was correct. The frog jam (fig,raspberry,orange, ginger) won't last long!



Glad you are enjoying it. I haven't touched the fruitcake yet. I think I'll try letting it bond until June or July. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

I love fruitcake! :drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I love fruitcake! :drool:



Got to remember to baste it with dark rum at least once a month. 

As the song goes; "We never eat fruitcake 'cause fruitcake has Rum, one little bite turns a man into a bum. Can you imagine a sadder disgrace, than a man in the gutter with crumbs on his face!"

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol! :d


----------

